# Sticky  [STOCK] Return to Stock 1.15.605.4 for Verizon HTC DNA | Re-Unlock Device



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

*FactoryROM Presents:*

A lot of you are wondering how to get back to Bone Stock in case something happens during your Flashing
Addiction. You must run this RUU from a Windows based machine. You will also want to run this
executable with Windows Administrative Privileges (right click on RUU and Run as Administrator)

(*1*) Download this Package (Which is the HTC RUU in Executable Form) : *Here*
(*2*) If you have unlocked your HTC DNA, you must first lock the system again.
First boot into Bootloader

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
Once in Bootloader

```
fastboot oem lock
```
(*3*) Boot back into Bootloader
(*4*) Run the RUU with Administrative Privledges
(*5*) Follow the prompts, and Profit

While the Software Re-loads, your device will reset several times. Once everything is
said and done, your device will reboot into a freshly installed, bloated OS.

Let me know if you have any issues.

*To Re-Unlock your Device:*

(1) Flash RUU
(2) Turn Phone Completely Off
(3) Hold Volume Down Key and Power to Restart to Fastboot
(4) Reflash your Unlock Token (the original one sent from HTC during initial Unlock)
(5) Enter "Yes" at Unlock Warning - System will not Restart
(6) After Restart, Shut Phone Down Completely Again
(7) Reboot into Fastboot and Check your Lock Status - Should now say "Unlocked"
(8) Flash Unlocked Kernel & Recovery Again
(9) Profit

*Thanks:*

football (for the RUU leak)


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, downloaded and saved for a rainy day.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to send mine back to VZW for warranty issues non-related to unlock .. this scared the hell out of me BTW because when you relock with custom ROM you get "Security Warning" and from what I've read that's bad news bears .. Either way .. it worked like a charm and everything went smoothly .. thanks for this.. I'll get back to modding/theming as soon as I get my new device .. For those of you wondering, it shows "relocked" just like they said it would.


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

Quick question - after following this process, the bootloader shows as re-locked. I can't seem now to re-unlock the bootloader - following the commands by HTC to re-flash the unlock token isn't doing it, and starting from the ground up to re-do the entire exploit doesn't seem to work either - I'm still stuck with a bootloader that is "re"locked..... ideas?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't know this for sure but since you've already accepted everything I assume you would be able to run fastboot oem unlock again ?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

gitku said:


> Don't know this for sure but since you've already accepted everything I assume you would be able to run fastboot oem unlock again ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Tried just fastboot oem unlock before anything else, got an error - didn't think that worked with HTC devices anyways, but I gave it a shot - no dice.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

mikalem said:


> Tried just fastboot oem unlock before anything else, got an error - didn't think that worked with HTC devices anyways, but I gave it a shot - no dice.


I am also facing this issue... Trying to figure out a fix...


----------



## 3yoders (Nov 10, 2012)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> I am also facing this issue... Trying to figure out a fix...


Any success re-unlocking?


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

Not yet - right now I have something worse than a brick..... a stock phone I can't unlock anymore!  Could be worse I guess.


----------



## oatemeal (Oct 30, 2011)

I assume this doesn't work for Mac?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

Update: after watching through some results some on twitter have gotten, I can verify that simply taking the Unlock_code.bin file that HTC provided you and flashing it several times seemed to work - it took me 5 tries for it to finally take, and I'm not sure why - but I guess there is some hope if you do need to relock for whatever reason. HTH someone out!


----------



## jnus11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you soo much for this!!! Just saved my phone from bootloop, I couldn't even restore backup. Start from scratch now.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

jnus11 said:


> Thank you soo much for this!!! Just saved my phone from bootloop, I couldn't even restore backup. Start from scratch now.


No Problem...

It's a relatively close race right now and I could use everyone's support... Thanks everyone! Please Vote...
http://rootzwiki.com...eloper-contest/


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Any way to re-unlock yet?


----------



## kascheri12 (Nov 30, 2012)

I can confirm that the REunlock works as well. I was stuck in a boot loop and with the help of MyComputerDoctor and the RUU he posted I went back to stock. It took about 10 attempts until it finally took, but it is unlocked again and I am now in CWR again 

Thanks MyComputerDoctor and all who put in the time to make our devices even better! You guys should all vote for MyComputerDoctor's new project here.


----------



## 3yoders (Nov 10, 2012)

kook said:


> Any way to re-unlock yet?


I can confirm that I was able to RE-unlock with original "Unlock_code.bin" Actually took on the first try for me.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

kascheri12 said:


> I can confirm that I was able to RE-unlock with original "Unlock_code.bin" Actually took on the first try for me.


I think I might have figured out how to make the Re-Unlock stick the 1st time around... Prior to unlock,
turn the phone completely off... Hold your volume key down and power to restart directly to
fastboot... Then reflash the token and choose "yes" at warning screen and let it reboot. Power system completely
down again (not a Reboot, a full system shutdown) and then turn back on. Now go back into Bootloader
and see if that worked for you... I tried it this way several times before it worked.
Please let me know if this works for you...


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

So I use this method in order to relock if I need to exchange the device with Verizon for warranty purposes? Will they know I was unlocked and ruining my chances of a warranty replacement?


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> So I use this method in order to relock if I need to exchange the device with Verizon for warranty purposes? Will they know I was unlocked and ruining my chances of a warranty replacement?


The moment that you unlock the device you void your warranty. If you do relock the device, the Bootloader will say "Relocked". Chances are Verizon will not enter the Bootloader unless there are other signs of foul play.


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> I think I might have figured out how to make the Re-Unlock stick the 1st time around... Prior to unlock,
> turn the phone completely off... Hold your volume key down and power to restart directly to
> fastboot... Then reflash the token and choose "yes" at warning screen and let it reboot. Power system completely
> down again (not a Reboot, a full system shutdown) and then turn back on. Now go back into Bootloader
> ...


Dude, that did it!!! I had tried probably 50 times and different PC's, uninstall, reinstall drivers, etc., etc., etc. Posted on XDA but no one replied so I decided to try RW and low and behold you have the answer here! I'm going to re-post this on XDA with link to your post here.


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

boomerod said:


> Dude, that did it!!! I had tried probably 50 times and different PC's, uninstall, reinstall drivers, etc., etc., etc. Posted on XDA but no one replied so I decided to try RW and low and behold you have the answer here! I'm going to re-post this on XDA with link to your post here.


No problem... Glad everything worked...


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

boomerod said:


> Dude, that did it!!! I had tried probably 50 times and different PC's, uninstall, reinstall drivers, etc., etc., etc. Posted on XDA but no one replied so I decided to try RW and low and behold you have the answer here! I'm going to re-post this on XDA with link to your post here.


this worked for me too!


----------



## weiln (Jun 27, 2011)

Question...I used this method and my phone says "TAMPERED" "UNLOCKED". After this I rebooted into recovery (TWRP), then flashed SuperSU.zip, and I've also flashed the unsecured boot image. However, I still lose root after a period of time and on reboots all the old apps I've deleted come back.

What am I missing?

Additional info: I even went through and redid the CID change and then reflashed to unlock again. However, still while I have root upon reboot all the files are there again. It appears as though the phone is still locked.


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> I think I might have figured out how to make the Re-Unlock stick the 1st time around... Prior to unlock,
> turn the phone completely off... Hold your volume key down and power to restart directly to
> fastboot... Then reflash the token and choose "yes" at warning screen and let it reboot. Power system completely
> down again (not a Reboot, a full system shutdown) and then turn back on. Now go back into Bootloader
> ...


May I just add that you have to go into Settings>Battery>uncheck "enable fast boot" before you can get into the bootloader this way







I got really frustrated before someone clued me in on this!


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Link is down


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> Link is down


Anyone have this link to post?


----------



## MrEnglish (Aug 29, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> Anyone have this link to post?


Googled the filename and found this that matches the hash on mine: http://beta.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390188424645836809


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

MrEnglish said:


> Googled the filename and found this that matches the hash on mine: http://beta.androidf...188424645836809


Hey MrE I downloaded 1 last nite. I think its the same 1 but I did noy check the hash. Thanks so much for your help. Really like the dna just cant get past no sd card.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone sent there DNA back to Verizon after relocking? want to know how it went.


----------



## PippytheGreat (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm having some trouble here. I relocked the bootloader and i am running the ruu but i'm getting an error. It's telling me to run the correct bootloader. I've been using the one found on this thread. What do i do?


----------



## adamjamess (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for this!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

Does this work if you're on the 2. software? Curious if I can go back, then back up.... if that makes sense....


----------



## cheddarbill (Apr 18, 2013)

I am curious too. Can you do this is you are on software 2?


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

has anyone tried using this to downgrade from the latest OTA?


----------



## steelhorse1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't unlock my phone (HTC Droid DNA)

HTC6435LVW

RELOCKED
MONARUDO PVT Ship S-OFF
CID- 11111111
HBOOT- 1.33.0001
RADIO- 1.01.01.0110
OpenDSP- v6. 120. 274. 0114
eMMC-boot
Jan 15 2013, 19:37:51:-1

Andorid version: 4.1.1
HTC Sense version: 4+
Software number: 2.04.605.2 710RD
HTC SDK API level: 4.63
HTC Extension version: HTCExtension_Sense45_1
Kernel version: 3.4.10-ga02d2c6
[email protected]#1
SMP PREEMPT
Baseband version: 1.01.01.0110
Build number: 2.04.605.2 CL147796 release-keys
Browser version: WebKit/534.30
PRI version: 2.44_002
PRL version: 00000
ERI Version: 5

step fastboot flash zip rom.zip has error.


----------



## eejimen (Oct 18, 2011)

+1

I am doing a warranty return on my HTC DNA. The DNA is rooted with Moonshine S-Off; HBOOT - 1.33.4444; RADIO - 1.01.04.0300; ROM - Viper DNA.

I have searched but found nothing that outlines the restore to stock for the 4.2.2 upgrade. I know I will have to restore the stock ROM and the stock bootloader and put the device back to S-On.

Need immediate help !!!

Thanks in advance


----------

